# This is really neat! - Fugue visualization



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Someone made a visualization to go along with Contrapunctus 1 -- each
stick figure animation represents a contrapuntal melody, so you will
see that animation played each time it enters.

(It's not my favorite recording of the piece, of course, but I'm
entranced with this concept):






(edit: made title more descriptive)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I saw this thread at work and meant to respond, but then lost it. Yes, I do think that is neat - -a very good way to explain fugues to those of us who are visual learners.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

That was an interesting way of visually dissecting the music.


----------

